# pkg upgrade desaster



## winkoe (Apr 30, 2021)

FreeBSD hplap 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC   amd64

HP-laptop with Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.9 driver: amdgpu,ati unloaded: fbdev,modesetting,vesa resolution: 1920x1080~60Hz

After sporting a new laptop with a fresh 13.0 RELEASE and everything working near to perfection I ventured a `pkg upgrade`.

My previous experience with `pkg upgrade` on the 11-versions always ended in a minor/major disaster. Same thing now: ttyv1 is being flooded with a never ending repetition of


```
amdgpu: [powerplay] pp_dpm_get_mclk_od was not implemented.
amdgpu: [powerplay] pp_dpm_get_sclk_od was not implemented.
```

Furthermore the `zzz` which used to work perfectly for sleepmode, now leads to a complete freeze requiring a hard reset.

What else is rank I have not yet discovered.

Before I start to do desperate actions - does anyone have a suggestion how to continue?

winkoe


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2021)

winkoe said:


> HP-laptop with Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.9 driver: amdgpu,ati unloaded: fbdev,modesetting,vesa resolution: 1920x1080~60Hz



Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc  termbin.com 9999` and post the resulting URL here.



winkoe said:


> My previous experience with `pkg upgrade` on the 11-versions always ended in a minor/major disaster.


This often happens when someone doesn't understand how it works and tries to force pkg(8) to do things it wasn't meant to be doing. Or when someone tries to mix ports and packages without understanding the interaction between the different versions.


----------



## winkoe (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you for attending to my grief.


			https://termbin.com/wy7u
		

winkoe


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 1, 2021)

Vega 8 Ryzen ...
Can you post the output of :

```
pciconf -lv | egrep -i "radeon|amd"
```


----------



## winkoe (May 1, 2021)

Upon `pciconf -lv | egrep -i "radeon|amd"` I get a 25 fold repetition of 
	
	



```
vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
```
 and two times 
	
	



```
vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
```
.
winkoe


----------



## T-Daemon (May 1, 2021)

From Xorg.0.log


```
[    47.670] (II) modeset(0): glamor X acceleration enabled on AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 8 Graphics (RAVEN, DRM 3.35.0, 13.0-RELEASE, LLVM 10.0.1)
```
Notice 'Vega 8 Graphics *Raven*'.

Install besides graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod (drm-kmod) x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu. This log in the commit history of the latter mentions support for Raven Ridge APUs.

You need to create a xorg config file: /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/amdgpu.conf. See amdgpu(4) for details.


----------



## winkoe (Jun 17, 2021)

The never ending message 
	
	



```
amdgpu: [powerplay] pp_dpm_get_mclk_od was not implemented.
amdgpu: [powerplay] pp_dpm_get_sclk_od was not implemented.
```
is a consequence of a java application with intermittant calls `sysctl`.
Modifying the java-thing stopped the nuissance.

winkoe


----------

